# Alaska milling



## AlasKarl (Sep 1, 2008)

Most of my wood hauling is done on ice and snow roads in the middle of winter. Here is what I milled last spring, I used a Granberg Alaskan Mill on a Stihl 440. It worked quite well, surprisingly well actually considering it was my first attempt at milling.
































Happy Laborday y'all!


----------



## dustytools (Sep 1, 2008)

Very nice house and furniture!! That view in the first pic is really cool.


----------



## dancan (Sep 1, 2008)

two thumbs up , keep on posting those great pictures !


----------



## Adkpk (Sep 1, 2008)

Ew, eee, ahh, wow nice stuff man! Wow what a set up and veiw!:jawdrop: Keep um comin'.


----------



## woodshop (Sep 1, 2008)

Love that rustic furniture... interesting place you have there up in the snow and ice.


----------



## Backwoods (Sep 2, 2008)

Someone just has way to much time on there hands. 
What part of Alaska? I spent some time up there and my wife is a native, born and raised.


----------



## ray benson (Sep 2, 2008)

Really nice pics. Thanks


----------



## olyman (Sep 2, 2008)

eggsplain the knots on the limb pieces to me--never seen that before---


----------



## AlasKarl (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you guys for your kind words    

"Rustic" is about the right term for what I put together, I don't have much of a shop other than "two saw horses and a blue tarp".

This is burl country, they are just so numerous it's a joy to see.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burl


After more sanding and a couple coats of PU this burl chair should be done.


----------



## MJR (Sep 2, 2008)

Wonderful, you are a lucky man.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Sep 2, 2008)

You sure you don't have a work shop out in the back full of *TOOL'S!* :jester:  

Nice, Nice and Nice!


Gary


----------



## secureland (Sep 6, 2008)

How far from a town or city are you? 

The floor looks like a laminate one.


And you must get fuel for the saw and power for the sander from somewhere.


That's some nice stuff!


----------



## Brmorgan (Sep 10, 2008)

I was to Alaska many many years ago when I was 11, and I would love to go back. Your pictures remind me of the famous D-ick Proennecke (sp?) whose story can be seen on PBS all the time. I keep meaning to make some benches etc. like that but never find the time. Nice job.

PS the auto censor for the nickname for Richard might be a bit unnecessary as seen here. Just my .02.


----------



## irishcountry (Sep 10, 2008)

Dear god do I envy you that is a sweet looking place in some beautiful country!! Now thats a cabin!! Very nice. irishcountry


----------



## parrisw (Sep 14, 2008)

Very beautiful work. I love it. My kinda stuff, my kinda country!!! I'm totally jealous!!


----------



## irishcountry (Sep 15, 2008)

I did mean to ask did you build the cabin or buy it already built? If you built it do share the info! Either way its beautiful , just what I would want to walk into after a day out hunting/fishing ect. very nice I've heard Alaska is a awesome place to visit or live if you like the outdoors and nature and the pics say just that! Again envious!


----------

